
The second-worst poet in English - pepys
https://www.newcriterion.com/issues/2018/6/the-second-worst-poet-in-english-9867
======
rbanffy
It's a well known fact Paula Nancy Millstone Jennings, from Essex, UK, writes
the worst poetry in the galaxy, closely followed by that of the Azgoths of
Kria and the Vogons, in that order.

This would make Cumberland Clark at most the third worst poet in English
language.

~~~
shalmanese
The Azgoths and Vogons weren't writing in English and could only be understood
with help of the Babelfish. Thus, Cumberland Clark remains the second worst
poet in English.

~~~
rbanffy
The article kind of mentions who would be the worst English language poet
according to them. I forgot the name.

------
dictum
Since we're on HN: did McGonagall's magnum opus ever become an in-joke or
proto-meme between engineers? It concludes with a deadpan reflection on
engineering's relationship with physics and safety:

"Oh! Ill-fated bridge of the silv'ry Tay,

I now must conclude my lay

By telling the world fearlessly without the least dismay,

That your central girders would not have given way,

At least many sensible men do say,

Had they been supported on each side with buttresses

At least many sensible men confesses,

For the stronger we our houses do build,

The less chance we have of being killed"

~~~
AndrewOMartin
A beautiful side effect of learning various ways of analysing poetry is that
every time you learn something new, this poem gets more hilariously awful.

------
kuroguro
Seems to be down for me :<

~~~
supermdguy
It's available on archive.org:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20180605153046/https://www.newcri...](http://web.archive.org/web/20180605153046/https://www.newcriterion.com/issues/2018/6/the-
second-worst-poet-in-english-9867)

